# Does anyone have a Vom Rheinland dog?



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

If you have a dog from Vom Rheinland please post about your dog and experiences with the kennel. I'm considering this kennel and would like to know what is out there about them. PM would be fine too. Thanks

Eddie


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I see they are breeding some dogs out of Huerta Hof - robinhuerta is a member here might want to send her a PM if she doesn't see the thread.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Brandi,
I think there is a confusion in the name of 2 dif kennels.
*vom Rheinland is a WL Kennel.
*vom Rheinlander is a SL Kennel.
Ron from vom Rheinlander bought a very nice young female from us...Olexa von Huerta Hof.
He was also *interested* in purchasing the litter brother *Carlos* of our Cuervo von Huerta Hof...but he has not. aw:
I must remind him to take Carlos off his site, since he is not in his kennel for stud....he is with us & (the co-owner).


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Oops! Sorry!

I let google fill in the rest of my search bar and didn't notice it added "er"


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

Pia has a very good reputation around this area.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I have seen several -they are very nice working dogs


----------



## lrowan21 (Oct 11, 2014)

i have a pup from ron he is beautiful male born june 5 20014 very pleased


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

This is a very old thread...and I think the OP was asking about von rheinland-Pia Blackwell


----------



## John C. (Mar 6, 2013)

I know Pia by reputation, but not really personally. She is/was very active in Schutzhund in Massachusetts and breeds working line dogs. She has a good reputation in this area and would be a good person to speak with if you are interested in a dog for schutzhund. I am not sure if she is still actively breeding.

You also might take a look at Abby Kennels, also in Massachusetts. Again the owner (Kevin Lanouet sp?) is very involved in Schutzhund and he would be a good person to speak with if you are seriously interested in a sport dog.

However, I suspect both Pia and Kevin would want to know what your background in with GSD's, particularly working line GSD's, and would generally prefer to place their puppies with experienced owners who are committed to working their dogs.


----------

